# Can I get fined for being out of Australia?



## Sengco (Jul 20, 2015)

G'day! 

I'm an Australian citizen and recently I decided to move back to Manila to be with my partner. I have been here since OCT 2015 and I decided to stay here till we get her visa sorted out.

But I heard a rumor that "apparently" I can get fined for staying out of Australia for more than one year? Is this true? If not who should i call to confirm this? I have been searching online for answers but nothing is coming up.

Also I am a Dual-Citizen of the Philippines.

Thank you!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sengco said:


> G'day!
> 
> I'm an Australian citizen and recently I decided to move back to Manila to be with my partner. I have been here since OCT 2015 and I decided to stay here till we get her visa sorted out.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of us who spend over a year or so out of the country, never been fined yet though.

Maybe someone is pulling your leg.

I was out for a year earlier, and no trouble going back.


----------



## maryannfarrugia (Jul 27, 2015)

No of course, but if you commit anything in Australia before you go to Philippines thats another thing mate haha.


----------



## chickensgirl76 (Jan 6, 2016)

I hope not I've been out for 13yrs and I'm going back...LOL oh no!!!


----------



## andymark (Apr 11, 2017)

No. My friend is out of Australia for more than 6 consecutive years now.


----------

